# 49cc wont stay running



## eatpeas (Mar 21, 2006)

i have a 49cc motor and it will start full choke but when ever i rev it up at half or no choke it bogs down. im thinking maybe the air jet but i need some help, thanks.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sounds like a dirty carb or the fuel mixture is too lean.


----------

